# The Streets of San Francisco



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

San Francisco is a city I'd only visited during layovers on trips to Asia, always wishing I had more time to check it out, which I finally the chance to do. From my first time there, it was clear that this was one of those cities in the United States that can legitimately claim to be in a category of its own. Its topography, history, ethnic makeup, architecture and social dynamics definitely set it apart.

It also seems to divide people in the country it belongs to. This is both a cultured, intellectually sophisticated bastion of left-wing liberalism and one of the least affordable places to live, a study case on how not to handle a housing crisis. "The worst city in America", a friend prospering in booming Phoenix flatly declared, mentioning the prices, the homeless, the traffic, and the ever-present threat of earthquakes.

All of which rings true. But I struggle to think of any other major city in the U.S. with a more beguiling, enchanting urban environment, so rich in its architectural and literary heritage, and so interesting in its urban fabric, all enveloped in such a gentle climate.

My first impression, staying downtown, has never faded away. This is an elegant, gracious city. From the dainty details of its old houses, to the grand statements of unique civic and business architectural works, this is a place where aspirations are not in conflict with aesthetics, and where the generic is not usually appreciated.

We are heading to the shore from the downtown area over Chinatown.

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Moving down from the hills towards the waterfront, we make it to the Historical Park area, where formerly military and industrial facilities have been developed into marinas and parks, with some really nice conversions housing restaurants and shops.

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr



San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr



San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The Martime Museum is a tiny, unpretentious exhibition space, and it's free. People come here mostly for the exhibits of historical artificacts, and the views. But you may find yourself mostly drawn to the colorful, naïf murals. I was mostly interested in the art déco architecture.

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Where the dense city grid gives way to the greenery of the parks that cover all the Northwestern tip of the peninsula the city sits on, you'll find the Palace of Fine Arts, the only remaining structure built for an international exhibition in the early 20th Century. This place has had many uses over the years and it was about to be torn down when the city decided to save it, reinforcing the structure and making it resistant to earthquakes. The houses around the pond in front of the pavilion are some of the most expensive pieces of real estate in the country.

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr



San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The whole shore of the San Francisco bay area is quite scenic, but of course the North and Western sides, with the Golden Gate bridge and its surrounding green spaces, are where you want to go. I didn't know that the Golden Gate bridge is not visible from the downtown area. If you're not actually driving or commuting over the bridge, the parkland separating the city from the bridge makes it feel like a distant outpost. The bridge itself looms over the whole area, of course, but if you're walking along the shore from the central districts like I did, it will take most of your day. Definitely worth it!


San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely photos , thanks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from San Francisco


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Superb images.


----------



## PILOTT37 (Nov 22, 2015)

Viva San Francisco


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

You really made me want to explore San Francisco! The landscape is to write home about and the Mediterranean inspired architecture has a refined flair.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Let’s cross the bridge. Did not know how long this walk would be. I probably wouldn’t have done it if I had known! But if you’re feeling energetic definitely do it!

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr


San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

From the bridge, it’s another relatively short walk to Sausalito, a dreamy suburb with amazing views, some great restaurants and super expensive homes.

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

From here, any of the ferry routes offers awesome views, especially at sundown



San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr



San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Back downtown. San Francisco is an antidote to those half-empty cities with big-box shops that are so common in the United States. And I said on the first post, there’s a certain elegance and grace, even in corporate developments.

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from San Francisco


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great photos from a fabulous city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We would like to see more updates from San Francisco


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

Beautyful Pictures from an interesting city.Are there many pedestrians walking on the Golden Gate bridge ? I have discovered a street car on your pictures and it looked old fashioned and vintage (what I like).Drive they (the old ones ) regulary or only in special cases like a city birthday? Do you also visted Alcatras,the rock?


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Sorry about the late reply... I have a new job!
The old street cars are not only for tourists, they are used by everyone. The city has a great collection of European trams (from Milan) that have been adopted. It's wonderful! I did not make it to Alcatraz; I tend not to like that type of "attraction". My main motivation would have been the views!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Nob Hill is a neighborhood where the business elite first built mansions. Some of the city's most expensive hotels are still here. It's super close to the financial district, but the walk is really steep in places!


San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The small Huntington Park sits on top of Nob Hill. As was the case in the U.S in the pre-war years, the elite was heavily influenced by Europe, as becomes obvious from the neo-Gothic Grace Cathedral, and the copies of Roman fountains in the park.

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Grace Cathedral is an Episcopalian church. There is a charge to visit, which I balked at initially, but then I paid and went in. The church is a reconstruction of an earlier version that collapsed in the 1906 earthquake. What you see is only from the 1960s.

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

If you take the Norh-East to come down Nob Hill, if you'll walk through part of Chinatown. Especially recommended if you're hungry already!

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Back downtown, the Financial District, on either side of Market Street, is quite interesting. The North side, though, has most of the older office buildings. This is the largest, most interesting group of U.S. heritage commercial buildings you'll see outside of New York or Chicago.

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from San Francisco


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Back to the Financial District and Market Street

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on
Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Moving South-West along Market Street, away from the Financial district, the streets become grittier and you'll see the San Francisco outsiders deplore: full of addicts and homeless people. Post-pandemic, this has apparently worsened, and certainly many people are having a rough time out there. Nobody should minimize the suffering, but the situation is also blown out of proportion by strident right-wing media and opportunistic politicians. You know, the ones who call surges in illegal immigration "invasions". Could we not criminalize suffering and poverty, please?
South of Market ("Mid-Market"), hipster locales start showing their creative faces.
Farther along Market, you make it to the Civic Center, where City Hall and the Opera House are.

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr.

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr



San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr



San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Union Square. The main space is raised above a parking lot, which makes if feel less like a city square, but the area is pleasant, full of chain stores and some heritage architecture. Note the stained glass ceiling in the Paris-style Neiman Marcus department store, and the awesome architecture of the Isaia shop, in a building by Frank Lloyd Wright.

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The area right below the famous Transamerica pyramidal building contains some of the oldest buildings in the Bay area, including some that survived the 1906 earthquake. It's quiet and pleasant, with some of the buildings housing upmarket boutiques and galleries



San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr

San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

aljuarez said:


> The small Huntington Park sits on top of Nob Hill. As was the case in the U.S in the pre-war years, the elite was heavily influenced by Europe, as becomes obvious from the neo-Gothic Grace Cathedral, and the copies of Roman fountains in the park.
> 
> San Francisco, United States by Alejandro, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Wonderful architecture!


----------

